# [X] twinview gnome et moi(résolu)

## Delvin

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a trouver ou configurer X et twinview sur mon portable, j'ai un écran vga branché dessus qui prend tout l'affichage, du coup l'écran du portable reste noir(éteint)

ma config geforce 5700, amd64

le flag xinerama est ajouté au make.conf et tout est (re)compilé avec

voila ce que j'aimerais avoir :

-le bureau principal sur l'écran du portable

-le bureau étendue sur l'écran externe à droite

-je joue généralement avec fluxbox lancé sur un deuxiéme terminal pour avoir un semblant de alt-tab, je voudrais qu'il soit sur l'écran du portable(et pas splitté sur les 2 écrans   :Very Happy:  )

-quand il n'y a pas de second écran, l'écran du portable devrait fonctionner tout seul normalement

le tout dans une résolution 1024x768 (aucun des 2 écrans de prend au dessus)

Si vous pouviez m'aider, j'épluche de la doc en boucle et je n'arrive a rien

Merci

----------

## Delvin

mon xorg.conf actuel (enfin morceaux choisis):

```
Section "Device"

    Option      "TwinView" "true"

   Option "MetaModes"                "1024x768,1024x768;1024x768,NULL;1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

        Option      "NvAgp" "3"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NoLogo" "1"

   VideoRam    65536

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Option "TwinView " "true"

   Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

   Option "Xinerama" "on"

    SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "NoPM"

   Option "Xinerama" "false"

EndSection

```

----------

## Delvin

J'en oublie surement, mais je crois que j'ai un peu identifié le probléme, comment dire a xorg quel écran est lequel ?

je m'explique, voila un autre bout de mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "Monitor"

        HorizSync    29-49   

        VertRefresh  0-60

   Option        "DPMS"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #HorizSync    29-49   

        #VertRefresh  0-60

   Option        "DPMS"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"   

EndSection

```

peut être que je devrais identifier les écran, genre monitor0 : écran du portable

monitor1: écran externe

Une idée sur comment lui dire ca ?

----------

## blasserre

dans la section de ta carte, essaye de rajouter 

```
Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"
```

----------

## nuts

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" vans dans la section device et non screen  apparament. quant aux autres option du screen tu peux les virer

----------

## Delvin

en fait apres avoir chercher dans la doc de nvidia, sur les chipset portables, quand un écran est branché, il devient l'écran primaire et l'écran du portable deviens le secondaire ... donc il n'y a rien a faire ...

et pour gnome j'ai trouvé, j'avais pas regardé les résolutions qu'il me proposait :p

je tourne a la fac avec un magnifique 2304x1024 ... sur 2 écrans

enfin on va dire que c'est résolu puisque apparemment les drivers nvidia ne veulent rien savoir, j'ai juste configuré un peu gnome et ca a l'air bon

----------

## Enlight

J'avais googlé pour savoir ce qu'était twinview et j'ai une question, ça marche aussi avec les nvidia 5* et suivantes ou que jusqu'à 4* ?

----------

## Delvin

ba "chez moi ca marche" avec une geforce FX 5700Go, je pense que les supérieures doivent pas poser trop de problémes, le mieux c'est d'essayer, je pense pas que ca détériore le matériel, au pire X dois crasher ... (sauvegarde du xorg.conf power)

----------

## nuts

la geforce 2MX, les rares genforce 3 qui ont 2 sorties vga/dvi par exemple, toutes les geforce 4 dans le meme cas de figure que la 3. la serie FX 5xxx et pas de soucie avec la 6eme generation et superieure

----------

## Enlight

Nickel, merci!

----------

## Delvin

Une petite question, j'attend une carte mére qui a 2 ports AGP, j'ai une geforce 4 Ti vivo, j'envisage de mettre une ati (radeon je pense histoire d'avoir de l'accel graphique, all-in-wonder si je trouve) avec pour profiter de la sortie télé et installer mythtv dessus

a votre avis ca risque de bien se passer ?

ou je vais me casser la téte 2 mois dessus pour tout faire fonctionner ?

----------

## nuts

non, comme moi je faisais fonctionner 2 cartes nvidia y a une epoque en pci + agp, suffit de configurer xorg en xinerama. par contre il faut esperer que ta carte double agp, fasse que ca soit deux bus different

----------

## Delvin

arf, je vais devoir enlever le résolu, nouveau probléme

j'ai essayé de relancer fluxbox avec les metamodes suivant :

"MetaModes"          "1024x768,1024x768;1280x1024,1024x768;1024x768,NULL;NULL,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

quand je lance fluxbox avec un startx -- :1 il se lance bien en 1024 2 fois mais le bureau "déborde", je déplace l'écran avec la souris, en gros c'est pas en plein écran, ca déborde... et c'est pénible avec des applications qui devraient être en plein  écran en 1024 ...

si vous aviez une piste, je n'ai pas trés envie de modifier mon xorg.conf a chaque fois ...

----------

